# moving to dubai with partner



## brady006 (Oct 14, 2007)

Hey guys 

Just after anyone that could shed some light on how non married partners go when moving to Dubai??

I am in the process of neg on a package to move and work in Dubai, the offer sounds great and lets face it, its possibly a once in a lifetime.
I have pretty much put all my questions to bed and confident it will be a great move.

I have one major concern, due to the fact that Im not married to my partner is it exceptable for us to be living together?? I have heard that this is a big no-no within the UAE laws. Im not sure that my partner and I will be able to live well and feel content within the community over there if we are not married??

any feedback will be handy 
Rgds


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

alot of flats are filled with 6-10 people in one room becouse of the high rent i dont see any problem if you and your partner stay in one room

just come to dubai and make money without asking too many questions


----------



## Chantell (Oct 22, 2007)

eyec said:


> alot of flats are filled with 6-10 people in one room becouse of the high rent i dont see any problem if you and your partner stay in one room
> 
> just come to dubai and make money without asking too many questions


Hey, My partner and I had the same query as above... We have been looking at prices of accommodation, but it seems like you won't be able to survive on a normal salary....? 
Can you give me a number or email address of someone we can contact? It is soooo frustrating looking at all these different sites and you don't really know what to expect?

I will appreciate any replies...
Is there "cheaper" hotels where we can initially stay if you want to try and find more permanent accommodation?

Thanx C


----------



## eyec (Oct 19, 2007)

check this site 

International City - Dubai - Owners Group Forum - Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum

where you can get the cheapest flat in dubai the place called international 

city its far away from the city center but you can get the cheapest rent

check the site for rent section under international city

check for monthly rent taxi stand nearby and a chinease shopping center in the area

also you can go for hotel apartments in dubai cheaper than hotels average price for one bedroom 800 DHS per day you get discount if you rent for one month


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

It is ok just make sure nobody catches you but many partners are living together without being married,well at leasst i did it so i know,just choose good areas,Jumeirah,springs,greens,Marina....you shall be fine


best of luck...


----------

